# Orlando Area in May?



## beeboq (Jan 21, 2012)

Heading down to Orlando area in May.  Anything going on down there.   Going down form the 17th-26th.  Staying in the Kissimee / Orlando area.  There are a few things I need to do.  Go catch some of your monster Large Mouth Bass (then throw it back) and go sample all that BBQ.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 21, 2012)

You could move up the vacation to April and come to the N Fl Gathering on your way down


----------



## beeboq (Jan 21, 2012)

Wish I could.  That would be great to put some faces to all these posts.  Wife is in school so have to wait till semester is over.....   Would like to be down there for spring training.  See the new Red Sox training stadium.


----------

